# A3 (or A2) printer recommendations



## Slaphead (Feb 14, 2009)

Anybody got any good advice and/or experience with these size of printers?

I was speaking with somebody in the repro business and she said that A2 printers tend to be a specialised beast and cost a lot more than they're worth. I would also like to avoid Epson printers as my experience with them suggests that the heads clog even after a short time of non use.

I'm more interested in the black & white quality, although good colour reproduction would be a bonus.

Thanks.


----------



## flowerphotos (Aug 26, 2014)

I have the same question, but we lack answers!


----------

